# What would you rather have?



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm going to this: http://www.texasfrightmareweekend.com/weirdpress/guests/

I'd like to get something autographed and give it away as a prize for best costume. 

What would you rather have?

A) A picture autographed by Norman Reedus (need guy opinions on this too) (Daryl from The Walking Dead)

B) A dvd copy of Silver Bullet autographed by Gary Busey

C) A dvd copy of Pet Semetary autographed by the director and the mom from the movie

I'm doing a Stephen King theme so that is why I thought about B & C but Norman Reedus is probably more popular with my guests even though it doesn't fit the theme. He would be more expensive though... what would you guys do?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

**fangirl squeals** OMGOMGOMG!! NORMAN REEDUS AND SEAN PATRICK FLANNERY BOONDOCK SAINTS FTW INSTEAD!!!!! 

Or any of the Walking Dead cast really. It's current & people know who they are. Not everyone knows who Denise Crosby & Mary Lambert are but even non-fans of Walking Dead know the show exists & may know a few of the stars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

I like Stephen King more, but I am sure that The Waking Dead is more popular, current, and would have that wow factor. I am old and my opinion is for old people only.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Personally I like King more too, but you gotta know your audience & what's "hot" & Walking Dead is pretty hot right now. It will probably be back with it's next season by then too.

**fangirl squeals again**NORMAN REEDUS & SEAN PATRICK FLANNERY OMGOMGOMG!!

Norman Reedus is so cool he named his kid Mingus. MINGUS!! He didn't give a damn that kids would call him Dingus or worse, he named his kid Mingus I'm sure it was after Charles Mingus, but still, who names their kid Mingus?!?! M'EFFIN' DARYL THAT'S WHO!!!

FYI Sean Patrick Flannery was also in Powder playing the title role, in case there's anyone that hasn't seen Boondock Saints. Which you should, it's a pretty cool movie.

I'd give a vital organ to go to that con too. Around here we get the usual horror con celebs, but never anything like the cast (or ex-cast) of a current uber hit show.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions!

Pet Semetery is one of my absolute favorite movies so I'm definitely planning on getting one for myself! 

I think I agree with you guys though... it makes sense that everyone would get more pumped about an autograph from Norman Reedus! 

I met him last year and he was very very nice! I hope I don't get all awkward when I'm like 'this ones for me and this one is for my Halloween party' Lol!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

I like any of those.
My personal preference would be the Gary Busey DVD cover, though.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Norman Reedus for sure, because his character his so well liked


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd also like to mention that he's totally smokin' hot. SO HOT his baby's mom is Helena Christensen. Member her? The chick in the Chris Isaak "Wicked Game" video. THIS chick:



















Even if one doesn't find him attractive the dude has got to have SOMETHING to a supermodel because he was with her before he even did Boondock Saints. He is also part metal, he's got a metal eye socket from a motorcycle accident he had.

But I'm not a crazystalkerfangirlIswear!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

After last nite's Walking Dead, you GOTTA go with Norm.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Here is the problem.

A Norman signed copy of The Walking Dead is now on par with a Vincent Price signed copy of The Pit and The Pendulum. Norman was extremely popular before the Walking Dead, and now the show is a record-breaking watermark in TV history. It will always be a holy grail.

However, for a Stephen King gathering prize, the Busey signed Silver Bullet is the winner. Busey has become a wacky cult figure and is not nearly as easy to get an autograph from as Tasha from Star Trek (i.e., the Mom from Pet Semetary).

The solution is both - Give the Busey Silver Bullet away at the gathering, and either give the Norman Walking dead to a dear friend and rabid fan, or keep it for yourself.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Celebrity Apprentice gave Busey a whole 'nother audience. He was actually one of the saner people on that show & that's saying a lot. I'm not currently watching him on the current season because I can't stand Omarosa but from what I've read he's still standing.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Sigh. Well, I'm definitely getting a Norman Reedus and Pet Semetery one for myself. 

I'm sort of desperate to make this party awesome because last year was the worst party out of the six that I've had... by far. It turned into sort of a movie night... over by 2am, hardly anyone in costume... it was really disappointing. 

I'm going to do my best to bribe them into fun.... lol. J/K of course, but this year less tv, more music and everyone will be in costume if I have to dress you myself!

If I have the funds, I might do a Norman Reedus and Gary Busey for the party. 

Maybe I could get them to sign it 'Love your costume!' That'd be neat.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

B - Gary Busey


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, the decision is a lot easier now. 

Norman Reedus cancelled 

Gary Busey signed copy of Silver Bullet it is!


----------

